# here's the options from the 70 I'm looking at



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

There's a 70 GTO locally that I'm looking at possibly buying. In the process of verifying it was a GTO with the VIN, I ordered the PHS documents, and it turns out that it had some nice options new:

-70 GTO Hardtop
-base 400 (350 hp)
-TH400 trans
-decor group (wheel arch mouldings)
-safe-t-track (3:23 gears)
-Stereo 
-mirrors in L and R visors
-Rally 2 wheels
-G70x14 white walls
-console
-rear window defogger
-springs and shocks handling package
-remote drivers side view mirror
-variable ratio power steering
-air conditioning
-floor mats front and rear

Atoll blue, blue interior.

This would be an awesome car to restore to factory. I've looked at it a few times, haven't contacted the owner, so I don't know if there are other parts elsewhere, but currently it's missing all the wheel arch chrome, rocker panel chrome, and drip rail chrome. Can't answer for the functionality of anything on the car since I was just looking at it as it sat. Peeked underneath, rear sway bar is still there. What do you think of this particular combination? It was originally sold at Reese Pontiac in Hershey, PA ( I can only guess the same Reese as in peanut butter cups!). 

Kevin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Condition is everything, of course, but in terms of original equipment it sounds like a nice, average GTO.

Bear


----------



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

Here are some pics. It appears that somewhere in it's life it was repainted burgundy. Condition of the car is still questionable, as I've not inspected it closely with the owner. On the plus side it's been inspected up until this month. There is a large rust hole at bottom rear of driver's front fender, but this is typical. Bear, you are right, a nice avg. GTO and possible diamond in the rough (at least for me). A stock restoration would make a nice car that me and the wife could drive and enjoy. Don't know what's hiding under all that red oxide primer. opening the trunk will answer a lot of my questions.


----------



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

*car has been sold*

Well, I waited too long, I just noticed the car was gone and I called the number, SOLD. Oh well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I wonder how much the asking price was....


----------



## clanceman427 (May 24, 2012)

I'm curious too, as I never got to that point. I will keep a lookout for the car, as I wonder if it was bought locally and remains local. I'll keep scanning craigslist for any quick flips...

Kevin


----------

